# Extension Cords for Idiots



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Please explain in a simple manner why my husband cannot plug an outdoor extension cord into an outlet, then plug that one cord into a power strip, then run 5 extensin cords from that power strip....etc. etc. like a giant octopus. He seems to feel that there is no need to actually compute the power an extension cord can safely carry. If he plugs it all in, and no magic smoke comes out- we're good!

Please advise how to add up your power needs vs. extension cord /power strip capacity. Maybe if a GUY tells him, he'll understand. 
(sigh...eye rolling) 


d5, withholding all nookie until the lights outside are safe...LMAO.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I kinda do what he does. If no smoke its ok. I really should consult my son whom is an electrician, but I really have a kick ass insurance policy!!

However the power strip I use does have a fuse, and would blow if it is a overload. And I really dont scimp on my cords,so they are beefy.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well if you just plug it all together like an octopus with all different sizes--good luck
hope none of them are throwing any heat-warm to the touch


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I do that, too. But don't daisy-chain more power strips from the first one. That's a good way to load up a lot of amps without realizing it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeap, agree with the above...been there...done that. Just not a good way to do it safe.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Add up the power requirements of all the ends of the octopus. Make sure that it doesn't exceed the power strip or the wire going from the outlet to the power strip, or the outlet itself. 

Consider that most outdoor extension cords are only 16 gauge stranded wire and 50 feet long, so you're looking at no more than 8 amps before it gets a bit "warm". Beyond 12 amps and you'll be able to feel it through the plastic covering. 

If you're going to run any kind of serious octopus of power, you have to start with a 12 gauge "contractor grade" extension cord. 

Most outlet strips are rated at 15 amps, so that's not usually a problem. 

Craig


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Add up the power requirements? Thats as bad as reading directions or using maps!:jol:
I guess it depends on how much and what stuff you are plugging in. I think 4 1000 watt fog machines might be a bit much. fizzle.. fizzle.. fizzle......POP!!!

HEY! No holding back on the nookie either!


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Like Hawkchucker was kinda saying about his.... make sure to use a powerstrip that has a fuse or someway to go into protection so your house doesnt go into flames, or plug into one of those outlets that have a reset button built into it , mind is blank right now as to what they are called.

The power strips are cheap...I think around 10 bucks for a non fancy one.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I must have a mile of cords for the haunted woods...never popped a circuit or burned a cord...so far so good...I do run lines from 3 circuits...I never add up the amps


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Like CraigInPA says, the amps are where it's at. You can daisy-chain 30 power strips together into a "Giant Ultra Mega Kraken Power Rocktopus 3000", but if you only have a night-light at the end of each "arm" then it won't overload anything.

As others mentioned, most power strips have a 15-amp breaker built into them. That will pop if you put too much stuff on it. Of course if you have 14 amps worth of stuff on that power strip then you try to microwave a burrito on the same house circuit as your power strip then it's your house breaker that will blow.

Ideally you should do the math. Figure everything plugged into one outlet should draw more than 15 amps or about 1800 watts. That's 18 100-watt flood lights or one 1000 watt fogger and 8 100-watt floods or 450 4-watt night-light bulbs.

Also rate the gauge of your extension cords appropriately. Your main cord that is carrying 15 amps should be at least 14AWG if it's not super long. If you're running a 25-watt party bulb on one of your octopus arms then one of those cheap skinny extension cords would be fine for that.

Short answer: It's always good to do the math. Things tend to blow in the middle of your show rather than when you are testing them.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Damn. Back to the nookie.

5r


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Damn. Back to the nookie.
> 
> 5r


I don't see the problem there... 

Like was said before. Make sure at least that the cord going from the outlet to the power strip is something beefy...like 10 or 12 gauge, because all the power for your octopus "arms" have to run through that at the same time before they venture off into their own little cords.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just buy one of the beefy Octo Cords.

Amazon.com: ElectraTrac 50112 50-Foot 12/3-Gauge 6-Outlet Extension Cord: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31K4DMBJNWL


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

scream1973 said:


> Just buy one of the beefy Octo Cords.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ElectraTrac-50112-50-Foot-6-Outlet-Extension/dp/B00006K015


Kewl, then you could plug 6 power strips into that...lol...just kidding


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Definately or you could get the power strip like i have at home.. Its 8 feet long with 15 outlets on it ..


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

If you're not capable of calculating the amount of current draw on every leg, you could always purchase a "Kill A Watt" for less than $20. It'll tell you how much current you're drawing. Put it at the outlet where the octopus is plugged in.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The worst that would happen is the house circuit breaker would shut off. That's a sign your'e pulling too much current. If that happens, reduce the load. If you can run your stuff without popping the circuit breaker you're good to go. If you have faulty wiring in your house or breakers are old and don't work or have been bypassed then you shouldn't even use the normal electrcal stuff in your house anyway..that's a fire waiting to happen.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I guess I am good to go then..
But I have to plug into sep sections of the house, (can't plug in 2 roasters and a warmer in same as all my lights) luckily we have sep breakers for garage and house..so that's good.


----------

